# Resurrecting and saving extinct species



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

http://phenomena.nationalgeographic...g-the-extinct-frog-with-a-stomach-for-a-womb/


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazing, thanks for sharing the great find..


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

fascinating....depressing...hopefull...perhaps the true canary in the mine...but cannot be ignored...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Another article on the same topic: Lost frog DNA revived


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Did anybody notice this part? 

"But Lips argues that this is impractical. “Zoos are extremely limited in space,” she says, and the resurrected frogs would have to compete with the thousands of other amphibian species that are facing extinction—around 40 percent of the 7,000 or so that we know of. “We can’t keep them all in captivity at sufficient numbers to maintain genetic diversity.”

Any volunteers?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Did anybody notice this part?
> 
> "But Lips argues that this is impractical. “Zoos are extremely limited in space,” she says, and the resurrected frogs would have to compete with the thousands of other amphibian species that are facing extinction—around 40 percent of the 7,000 or so that we know of. “We can’t keep them all in captivity at sufficient numbers to maintain genetic diversity.”
> 
> Any volunteers?


Maybe if i win the lottery for 300+million .lol


----------

